# Brett Favre can't get enough of himself



## jgat

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3471189

Unbelievable, I knew this would happen. 
Are you dancing in the potato fields Taddy?


----------



## Chuck Smith

Like I stated earlier when the retirement thread was on.....I will believe it when I see them playing the vikings and farve is in a duck blind or bass boat down in mississippi at the same time!


----------



## jgat

I guess when I read on in the article it almost sounds as if the Packers may not be that interrested in him coming back. PONY UP ONE MORE TIME ZYGI!!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Hell would freeze over if Farve became a viking.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

He'd win a ring with the team around him in Minnesota this year.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Agreed on that......but I think too many packer fans would commit suicide! Because now they would be torn between the pack and farve. :wink:


----------



## KEN W

Will be interesting to see if Farve really pushes the Packers into a corner.I think they have decided to get along w/o him.It would also push their cap money up about $12 Million.

If he comes back and I'm Aaron Rodgers......I demand a trade.

Saw on ESPN that they were speculating that if GB cut him the likely teams he would look at are Chicago,Atlanta,and Minnesota.I would love to sign him for 1 or 2 years just to p*ss off Packer fans.Can you imagine the Vikings going to Lambeau with Farve playing QB on the night they retire his uniform???? :bartime:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

KEN W said:


> Can you imagine the Vikings going to Lambeau with Farve playing QB on the night they retire his uniform???? :bartime:


And kick the snot out of them? Ya I can picture it. :beer:


----------



## T Shot

My delusional Packers friends already have Favre taking them to the Super Bowl again this year... they can't seem to grasp that this isn't a reality yet.


----------



## woodpecker

Who is this Favre guy??? With all the hype, he must have won a LOT of Superbowls huh?? uke:


----------



## Colt

If he comes back, I hope it's with Atlanta. They need to sit that Matt Ryan kid for a year or two and this is were Brett got his start.


----------



## MOB

Taddy, Favre's got them all nervous again, cowering queens fans still trying to forget the 34-0 thrashing the last time they played Brett.
Mark


----------



## KEN W

I doubt the Pukers are stupid enough to let him come back.


----------



## Longshot

It was announced today that Brett Favre is moving to Minnesota. When asked
why, he said after retiring he wanted to get as far away from professional
football as he possibly could!

oke:


----------



## Longshot

What do the Vikings and Billy Graham have in common?

They can both make 60,000 people jump up and yell Jesus Christ!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Longshot......those two are pretty good.
:beer:


----------



## jgat

One day up in heaven Einstein decided to stand at the pearly gates and welcome the newcomers. Einstein intorduced himself to the first man through the gates and asked him what his IQ was. The man replied "210." They went onto have a great conversation about nuclear physiology. A while later Einstein asked the next man through the gates what his IQ was. The man replied "170." They went onto have a riveting discussion on world politics. The third man walked through the gates and Einstein again asked the man what his IQ was. The man replied "about 60" Einstein responded "how bout them packers."


----------



## Longshot

jgat, Einstein must have thought the guy was a Vikings fan. You know Einstein had a good sense of humor.


----------



## MOB

Chris Hustad said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the Vikings going to Lambeau with Farve playing QB on the night they retire his uniform???? :bartime:
> 
> 
> 
> And kick the snot out of them? Ya I can picture it. :beer:
Click to expand...

Kenny, be careful, your man love for Favre is starting to show!!

Chris, how's your short term memory? What was the score of the last Packer / Viking game?

I know you queens fans are drooling for a "real" professional QB, you haven't had one since TK quit drinking, but I don't think you'll be getting Favre.

Taddy where are you?
Mark


----------



## woodpecker

Longshot said:


> It was announced today that Brett Favre is moving to Minnesota. When asked
> why, he said after retiring he wanted to get as far away from professional
> football as he possibly could!
> 
> oke:


 :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## KEN W

So what do you Puker fans think Farve and the Puke will do????


----------



## Longshot

I have no idea Ken. I hated to see Favre go, but I'm also ready to see Rodgers take the spot. It's his turn and he has waited long enough. He has some big shoes to fill and with losses I'm sure he will be overly criticized for it. That's always the case when a great QB leaves a team. "We would have won with Farve" statements will be sure to follow. I think he will do fine.


----------



## djleye

Unless they win EVERY game, Rodgers will never be accepted in the land of cheese! They will crucify him there and unrightfully so. Even if the losses are not his fault he will get traded somewhere and have a decent career in spite of Puker fans.


----------



## jgat

Cris Carter said last night that he firmly believes Favre will be back with the Pack this season. The more I think about it, the more I agree with him. Obviously he wants to play, or these rumors would have been stopped a long time ago. Plus, the Packers would take such a massive PR hit if he comes back and is traded or released.


----------



## jgat

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3483521


----------



## KEN W

Turmoil in Cheesehead Land.... :lost: :lost: :lost:


----------



## Longshot

KEN W said:


> Turmoil in Cheesehead Land.... :lost: :lost: :lost:


They should have just gotten a party boat!  :lol:


----------



## KEN W

Pukers announce they will not give Farve unconditional release.


----------



## Colt

Maybe he will save us all the trouble and just get hit by a bus or struck by lightining.

Sorry, I know that's not nice, but it is how I feel. Just being honest.


----------



## taddy1340

Been off the net for 3 weeks...finally settling in Idaho.

Honestly, he pi$$es me off. To a degree I understand his complex, but demanding his release is not the way to go. There is NO WAY the Pack let's him go to an NFC opponent.

It's going to get uglier before it gets any better...


----------



## taddy1340

> Thompson confirmed a report on FOXSports.com that said he and McCarthy agreed in late March to allow Favre to return after hearing he was regretting his decision to retire. Both men planned to fly to Mississippi to talk with Favre at his home and let him know they were on board with his return.
> 
> But Favre called them back before they left and told them he had decided to stay retired.


This really gets me fired up. He's had ample opportunity to come back. Makes me wonder if he wanted to come back to the Pack.

My guess is he got used to the org. kissing his ars every year to come back and when they didn't this year, he got pi$$ed.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

DR. Phil producers should give some consideration to this and make a mini series. :roll: Looks like a team of shrinks needs to take over for ESPN on this one.


----------



## jgat

Favre is doing an interview on Fox News tonight at 9.

http://www.greenbaypressgazette.com/app ... NTCAROUSEL

I guess the biggest problem I have with the whole situation is that Brett is under contract. If the Packers are going to make a roster spot for him, he should be held to that. And this is coming from a huge Packer hater who has been looking forward to the Favreless Packers for YEARS, and I would love it if he came to play for the Purple. I just think it is a very slippery slope if players start making outlandish demands and football teams have to comply with them or else they look bad to their fan base. I understand that Brett has done a lot for the whole Packer organization, but they have done a lot for him as well. He is under contract, and if the Packers are going to make room for him, and pay him 12.5 million to sit on the bench, he should do just that.


----------



## KEN W

Farve interview on Fox News channel tonight at 9:00 with Greta Van Sustern.


----------



## djleye

doesn't feel appreciated in Green Bay??? WTF!! How can he notfeel appreciated?? They have a love fest for how many years and then he holds them hostage for how many years about whether he is playing or not. What a fricken tool. Cry me a fricken river!!
This is coming fro a green bay hater but a guy that liked Favre as a competitor!! He is losing a lot of respect in my opinion. :eyeroll:


----------



## Shu

djleye said:


> He is losing a lot of respect in my opinion. :eyeroll:


No kidding! He retired, they agreed to bring him back, he decided against that at the last minute, and now he wants back in. TOO BAD - he just doesn't get it...the world does not revolve around him!

I guess if I were making the decision, I would make him name a AFC team he wanted to play for and make the trade and get some good players in return. I sure wouldn't want to pay him 12M to hold a clipboard. And I wouldn't take him back as a starter since it would set a bad example and it's not the best thing for the team in the long run.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

In case you missed the interview:

http://www.foxnews.com/video/index.html ... =undefined


----------



## cgreeny

TRADE HIM TO KANSAS CITY... PLEASE! I think from the interview he didnt feel welcome from the packers organization NOT the fans... but it was his choice to retire and they moved on with Rodgers. If this is going to get ugly, then the finger points at him, He should have just stayed gone, even if he feels he can play at the NFL level and compete..


----------



## KEN W

Sounds like old Brett doesn't want to play for the Pukers anymore.....can't say I blame him.I wouldn't want to play there either. :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:

This soap opera aught to make for a great opening Monday Night Football.


----------



## Shu

I read that 30 people showed up for a Favre rally in Milwaukee. I think the fans have gotten over him and more concerned with beer prices going up. If the lovefest with Favre ends there's going to be a lot of trailers getting re-decorated.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I hope they'll role out the red carpet for him in MN if for some reason he would be released (which probably won't happen, and I certainly doubt they'd trade them in the division). If they would pick him up this would be one of their best years to get a ring. QB is the only uncertain piece of the puzzle (bearing no injuries of course).

How would that be for an opening Monday Night! :beer:

Okay so that's a bit too optimistic.


----------



## bluebird

I think he will never be let go, the Pack cant risk it. Minn having farve under center would be great. It seems out of all these great QB that have retired in the last 10 years Elway was the only one that did it right.


----------



## MOB

You Vikings fans are nervous aren't you? You're all hoping Favre stays retired.
Here's what I think is going on. Favre loves the game and is a fierce competitor, always has been and still is, although he's getting old for the NFL. Last year he had his best year in statistics as he's had in the last ten on a young, but talented team. Football is all he's done for his whole life and retirement scares the hell out of him, too many what ifs going through his mind. 
The Packers wanted him to commit before free agency and the draft and he couldn't do it. Aaron Rodgers was named the starter and they drafted two QB's for backup. Now Favre wants to come back. That puts Ted Thompson in a tough position. TT has his best poker face on right now, he wants Favre back, but doesn't want to crush Aaron Rodgers in the process as they need Rogers on the roster. What if Favre changes his mind again? If Favre does come back, TT will play it out as Favre has to compete for the starting job to give Rodgers some hope, but we all know who will be starting for the Packers if he does come back.
Mark


----------



## Goldy's Pal

> You Vikings fans are nervous aren't you?


Not exactly, just enjoying the free circus from the front porch. This has easily become a no win situation for Green bay and their fans. The only crying that I'm hearing is all coming from across the river. (Wisconsin) :lol: The locker room at Lambeau is split on even wanting him back, not exactly the chemistry make-up of a contender.


----------



## Chuck Smith

If farve does come back with the pack......Rodgers better demand a trade.

I mean if Farve is on the bench. One loss and the fans will be screaming for him to start. No win for Rodgers.

If Farve is under center......more waiting for Rodgers. even though they say that he is the future.....he has been waiting in the wings long enough. another no win for Rodgers.

A trade to a team....that is not a contender or has a hall of fame QB in front of him....A win for Rodgers.

It will be funny how it unfolds...


----------



## KEN W

Goldy's Pal said:


> You Vikings fans are nervous aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly, just enjoying the free circus from the front porch. This has easily become a no win situation for Green bay and their fans. The only crying that I'm hearing is all coming from across the river. (Wisconsin) :lol: The locker room at Lambeau is split on even wanting him back, not exactly the chemistry make-up of a contender.
Click to expand...

Your'e right.Why would we be crying.The Pukers are having a circus and the tickets are free. :beer:


----------



## jgat

I wonder how long it will be until their season ticket waiting list dwindles down to nothing. Why can't all of the "stock holders" get together and convince TT to bring Favre back?


----------



## T Shot

Anyone wonder how John Madden is holding up at a time like this?


----------



## KEN W

Packer fans singing about their former QB.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

jgat said:


> I wonder how long it will be until their season ticket waiting list dwindles down to nothing.


I doubt this will ever happen (that is a LONG list).


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

T Shot said:


> Anyone wonder how John Madden is holding up at a time like this?


He's doing pretty well. :beer:


----------



## Longshot

That was too funny! :rollin:


----------



## djleye

He is amazing. I would love to see him live, that would be a great show!!!!


----------



## bandman

More drama.....


> Meanwhile, Foxsports.com, citing an anonymous source, said the Packers have filed tampering charges with the NFL against the Minnesota Vikings, alleging "inappropriate dialogue" with offensive coordinator Darrell Bevell, a close friend of Favre's and a former Packers assistant.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3491920

It would sure suck to lose future draft picks over this ordeal if found guilty.


----------



## MOB

Tampering cheating Loveboaters anyway!!!! Whay's next?


----------



## Ima870man

Wow, it just keeps getting better and better. I just read the Packers filed tampering charges with the NFL. It seems Brett had inappropriate talks with the Vikings offensive coordinator Darrell Bevell -- whom is a good friend of Favre's. http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/8351554?MSNHPHMA

Ima870man

Ok I was a couple of posts late. Hehehehe.


----------



## KEN W

The Pukers are charging the Vikes with tampering with a "retired" player they say they don't want to play for them, yet a player they won't trade or release. But if someone else supposedly talked to this player about playing, they want to cry foul. I guess they want him on house arrest. uke:


----------



## djleye

Joe Smith, Brett Favre. Lets just throw the draft picks in the toilet again!!!! Damn some people just cannot get out of their own way!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W

"Going Out On His Own Terms," with a pullout quote from Favre, saying, "In Minnesota, I finally feel like I'm home."


----------



## Chuck Smith

I know it is a little late. A friend sent these to me last week.


----------



## gaddyshooter

....And apparently he just LOVES to lose playoff games, so he should fit in just perfectly in purple. :lol:


----------



## Longshot

Isn't that the truth gaddyshooter. No matter what the bi-queens do they will blow it. :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Longshot said:


> No matter what the bi-queens do they will blow it. :lol:


.............all over the pack?


----------



## jgat

Looks like the Pack may get the last laugh with all of these tampering charges they are throwing around :******: . Evidentally Favre still has a GB issued cell phone, that he has placed multiple calls to Bevel and Childress.


----------



## KEN W

gaddyshooter said:


> ....And apparently he just LOVES to lose playoff games, so he should fit in just perfectly in purple. :lol:


You mean like the last time the Vikes played the Pack AT LAMBEAU in a playoff game on Jan. 9,2005?????

Vikes 31 Pukers 17

I'll take it just like that every time......only this time it will be at the Dome. :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I'm thinking I should borrow Mike McCarthy's cell and dial up Favre's home and leave a message for Deanna letting her know how great last night was and thank her for "all the nights" :wink: :lol: Oh and then give the phone to ESPN.


----------



## KEN W

Evidently according to the Pukers.......Farve doesn't have a cell phone from them.Afterall,that would be part of his salary as any gift would be. According to NFL rules,that might put the Pukers over the cap.Which they don't want to admit breaking the rules themselves. uke:


----------



## MOB

Kenny,
That would have to be one hell of a cell phone plan, I think the Packers are in the 30 million under the salary cap neighborhood.


----------



## KEN W

MOB.....that was most likely just 1 instance of cheating.If the NFL did more digging,they would most likely find a lot more.Who knows......a lot of teams may be doing that.No one including the Pukers wants to admit it.They opened the can of worms.......just might come back to haunt them.

Were they 30 million under the cap last season?Not hardly,we are talking about last season. :eyeroll:


----------



## jgat

PA and Dubay just reported that Favre is set to return to pacqueers training camp sunday.


----------



## KEN W

And the circus continues......Farve faxed his letter for reinstatement to the NFL offices.

ESPN is reporting that the Pukers have contacted every NFL team except the Vikings and the Bears.No one wants him at their price.Supposedly the Puke are asking for a 3rd,4th,or 5th round draft choice and no takers.

He is going to push the Pukers into a decision.He supposedly has a no trade clause and can veto any trade.

What if he shows up for practice tomorrow????

I still think the Puke will just release him......he is pushing them into a corner.

This is going to get better every day. :beer:


----------



## Shu

As the world turns!!

The only way this could get better is if rube-nation (Packer fans) actually cared.


----------



## jgat

One of the greatest YouTube videos ever:


----------



## bluebird

Will he just give it up. PLEASE i am sick of the story ruining SportsCenter


----------



## KEN W

And the hits just keep on coming.Another act joins the circus in Cheesehead Land.

Anyone hear......"Send in the Clowns?".... :beer: :beer:

Quotes from Ryan Grants' agent.......

"After 51⁄2 months of asking to negotiate with these guys, I finally got a formal proposal at 5 o'clock. The frustration of dealing with these guys is, with all their rhetoric about how they take care of their own, the guy proved himself. And this is what you're offering?" Herman said. "I said to Russ, 'You've got to be kidding me. This is such a ridiculous proposal, we have nothing to talk about.' "

Asked if he would request a trade in light of the Packers' offer, Herman said, "I'm going to do nothing right now. Ryan is clearly not coming (to camp). If (the Packers) get past the point of unfairness, if they want to bargain in good faith, then we'll do that. But this is an abusive position the team has decided to take.

"There's nothing to talk about. I have nothing to say to them at this point. The proposal is that absurd - the day before the first practice training camp. In 24 years of me being an agent, I've never seen anything like it. There's nothing to negotiate."


----------



## 870 XPRS

jgat....that was priceless. The only thing that put it over the top for me however was the idiot that was wearing a Ross Verba jersey the whole time.


----------



## Shu

From the Star Tribune
July 30th, 2008 - 9:00 AM by Judd Zulgad 
MANKATO - Until yesterday I was convinced there was no way Brett Favre could end up with the Vikings. No chance. Ted Thompson, the Packers general manager, had said a day earlier that he wasn't going to give Favre his outright release and wouldn't trade him to an NFC North team.

But as this thing continues to unfold on a day-by-day, hour-by-hour basis, I'm becoming less and less convinced that Favre has no chance of landing in Purple. The latest report this morning, this one coming from the Green Bay Press Gazette, said the Packers sent team president Mark Murphy on a private plane to visit Favre in Mississippi in an attempt to persuade the quarterback to stay home rather than report to training camp.

What do you think the odds are that Favre goes along with that? The reality of the situation is that the Packers' options when it comes to Favre have become extremely limited and (perhaps the most dangerous factor) is that the franchise is likely becoming desperate to put an end to this. Favre has applied for reinstatement - that application is going to be approved by NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell - and Thompson now has little leverage in this situation. No team outside of the NFC North is going to offer much in terms of compenstation for Favre and even then he must approve of the destination to which he is dealt.

Perhaps the Packers will allow Favre to report and sit on the bench - and allow their season to become a complete circus sideshow with Favre as the main attraction on the Midway. Or maybe Murphy, Goodell or both convince Thompson that enough is enough. Favre is 38 years old and the reality is he isn't going to play that much longer. Heck, who am I kidding, he probably will try to play another 12 years but he isn't going to play at a high level for many more years.

So why not give Favre his release or send him to the Vikings in a trade? There is little doubt the Vikings would offer up an attractive draft pick in order to land Favre and make those much-talked about tampering charges go away. The Vikings didn't go out and get Jared Allen, Bernard Berrian and Madieu Williams because they feel they are three years away from winning.

They did it because they saw an opportunity to win right now. The only question mark is quarterback and Favre's presence would help to solve that. Goodell's involvement in the Favre situation also is an indication that he knows this is an embarrassing situation for the league and wants it to end.

Favre's presence in Minnesota would not only end the Packers-Favre feud it would be good for the league's business. Could it happen? Common sense says no way. But common sense also has gone out the window in this situation


----------



## jgat

Latest news I have heard is that the Packers have offered Brett $20 million to stay home. They are getting so desperate.


----------



## MOB

It's about time

Thursday, July 31, 2008
Favre on his way?
Brett Favre apparently is coming to Green Bay today.

NFL Network and ESPN reported today Favre has chartered a plane to come to Packers training camp. Within the past hour, a flight from the smaller, regional airport in Hattiesburg, Miss., to Green Bay appeared on the Web site FlightAware.com. The plane is scheduled to take off at 4:10 p.m. and land at Austin Straubel International at 6:45 p.m.

UPDATE: A source confirms it's a plane belonging to a friend of Favre's agent, Bus Cook, and Favre has used it before.

That would put Favre in town in plenty of time to attend practice Friday; the first session begins at 8:45 a.m. Favre would have to go through a physical and running test, among other things -- and the NFL has yet to take action on his request for reinstatement from the reserve/retired list.

But it's safe to say it's time to put up the tent. The circus really is coming now.

-- Tom Pelissero, [email protected]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Not exactly new news but I'm surprised nobody has posted on it yet. Apparently, the meeting tonight with Farve and McCarthy (coach) is in it's 4th hour tonight. To be a fly on the wall in that room.....



> GREEN BAY, Wis. - The Green Bay Packers welcomed back quarterback Brett Favre from the reserve-retired list Sunday knowing full well that they've already taken the first step toward trading him to the Minnesota Vikings.
> 
> An executive in personnel for an NFL team with close ties to clubs in the NFC North Division told the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel that the Packers called the Vikings on Friday informing them that Favre was available.
> 
> "They've kind of said through one of their (front-office) guys that if Favre did report they would potentially trade him within the division," the executive said late Sunday afternoon.
> 
> The source said the conversation between officials from the two bitter rivals was brief. There was no discussion about possible compensation.
> 
> James "Bus" Cook, Favre's agent, has not been involved in talks with the Vikings regarding a possible restructuring of his contract, according to the source.
> 
> The contact by the Packers was termed "a feeler" in the event Favre rejected the multimillion-dollar marketing and promotional agreement offered by Green Bay.
> 
> "They thought he would agree to it," the executive said. "Evidently, he didn't agree to it."
> 
> The Vikings, according to the source, remain convinced that the Packers don't want Favre on their roster in 2008.


----------



## KEN W

Farve does not want to play for the Pukers this year.If he did,he would not have done this.He would have told them a couple months ago.....I want to play and quietly sent in his letter for re-instatement to the commissioner.

If it were about money,he would have accepted the $20 mil. and been done with it.He clearly wants to play for the Vikes or he wouldn't have turned down a trade to evryeone else w/o even discussing it.

What eventually happens only he knows.


----------



## Shu

who knows...I think they just don't want him back. I would think he'll be gone from Packer's camp in a day or two, one way or another.


----------



## KEN W

Sing it Englebert.....

Please release me,let me go
For I don't love you anymore.
To waste a life would be a sin
Release me and let me love again.


----------



## djleye

Saw a quick news flash on ESPN this am that said that Brett wanted to be traded within the division!!! That was all I saw and no more, no less. Interesting, looks like he wants to stick it to the Pukers!!! :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I read that the Bears don't want him....so there's only a couple options left.

:wink:

Who would've thought a Favre acquisition is what the Viks needed to get a ring.

Give the cheese a draft pick and let's get this done!


----------



## jgat

It is amazing how bad the packers have handled this whole situation. It honestly couldn't be any worse for them. Favre has called their bluff several times, and exposed the management of that team as a bunch of fools. They have been lying about Brett, lying to Brett, and when all else failed they figured they could bribe him to stay retired. This is from the most recent story on ESPN.com...

Asked what stories have been "planted," Favre alluded to the reports that said he waffled on un-retiring in late March or early April. He said that's "just not the way it went down, at all."

He also expressed anger with the stories that alleged he had a team-issued cell phone that showed the Vikings were tampering with him.

"Again, that was bull on both parts," he said.

"Then," Favre said, "they tried to buy me off to stay retired."

He added, "So they can say they welcome me back but, come on, the way they've treated me tells you the truth. They don't want me back, so let's move on. I don't know where it's headed. We'll see."


----------



## buckseye

OK I'm bailing in.. here's my feelings about Farve or whoever. If the whole Packer team became Vikings i would not like them but if the whole Viking team became Packers they would be awesome. :lol:

Coolest thing about farve is he hunts. 8)


----------



## Shu

5:00 news conference by Farve today - wonder what he will say??


----------



## R y a n

Chris Hustad said:


> I read that the Bears don't want him....so there's only a couple options left.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Who would've thought a Favre acquisition is what the Viks needed to get a ring.
> 
> Give the cheese a draft pick and let's get this done!


I might have to subscribe to Vikings NFL Ticket TV on Dish if that were the case!

Wow! I never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## jgat

From the sounds of it they are pretty close to a deal with Tampa.


----------



## jackal

Speaking from the perspective of a tampa bay bucs fan...im loving the idea. A lot of people think he is washed up but i truly feel it would be very interesting to see how he fairs with another team.


----------



## jgat

I am just glad that he is leaving the packers. This will give us trash talking rights for life!


----------



## woodpecker

R y a n said:


> I might have to subscribe to Vikings NFL Ticket TV on Dish


Please seek counseling immediately!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've seen a few people not get treated in time and it has lead them to a lifetime of disappointment!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

jgat said:


> From the sounds of it they are pretty close to a deal with Tampa.


Yup, sounds like trading in the division won't happen after all....can't blame them. If MN beat the bay twice you know they'd probably lose their jobs.

Looks like we'll have to do it without Favre. :wink:


----------



## SiouxperDave25

ESPN is reporting that Favre has been traded to the Jets.


----------



## bandman

SiouxperDave25 said:


> ESPN is reporting that Favre has been traded to the Jets.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/trainingc ... id=3522971



> *Favre era ends in Green Bay with trade to Jets*
> The Brett Favre era in Green Bay apparently came to an end late Wednesday as the longtime Packers star quarterback was traded to the New York Jets, Foxsports.com first reported.
> 
> The compensation, believed to be a single draft pick that rises in value depending upon how the Jets perform during the 2008 season, was confirmed by ESPN's Michael Smith on Wednesday night.
> 
> The Jets declined to comment on the report.
> 
> Favre's agent, James "Bus" Cook, confirmed in an e-mail to The Associated Press earlier Wednesday that the Jets and Tampa Bay Buccaneers were emerging as the most likely trade destinations for the three-time MVP.
> 
> Favre vs. AFC East
> 
> Brett Favre was 1-3 against the New York Jets in his career, but now that he'll soon be the Jets' new quarterback, here's a look at how he fared against the rest of the AFC East.
> Team Favre's Record
> Bills 2-3
> Dolphins 3-2
> Patriots 2-2
> 
> Packers general manager Ted Thompson skipped practice Wednesday morning, and his scheduled early afternoon media availability was postponed indefinitely -- signs that a deal could be in the works. Thompson also was not seen at Wednesday night's practice, although team president and CEO Mark Murphy made an appearance.
> 
> Favre was on a private plane that left for Hattiesburg, Miss. at 1:25 p.m. EDT Cook and Favre's wife, Deanna, also were aboard the plane that landed two hours later. Favre's family home is near Hattiesburg.
> 
> In Mississippi, Favre confirmed that he was considering the Jets and Buccaneers.
> 
> "We're working on it," Favre said in video posted on Jackson TV station WJTV's Web site. "Hopefully we can get something resolved. I've been saying that for quite a while now. I don't want to say we're running out of time, but I need to get into a camp somewhere."
> 
> Tampa Bay coach Jon Gruden refused to address speculation that the team was on the verge of a deal for Favre, sidestepping a question about whether he had spoken to Favre Tuesday night.
> 
> "I'm not going to talk about it," Gruden said. "I don't know anything other than what happened today on the practice field, and I don't want to address any more speculation at this point. Brett's situation will resolve itself during the coming days I would assume. But at this point and time, all I can comment on is our football team and what we did today."
> 
> Far(ve) From Great QB Play
> 
> Since Brett Favre started his consecutive starts streak (which began on Sept. 27, 1992 and now stands at 253 games), the Jets have gone through 15 different QB starters. Here's a look at how Favre compares to those past Jets QBs.
> Farve vs. Jets QBs Since
> Consec. Starts Streak Began Favre Jets QBs
> W-L 160-93 113-140
> TD 440 287
> Pass Yds Per Game 242.3 195.7
> 
> Gruden acknowledged that he's always willing to explore ways to improve his team.
> 
> "We are a good football team," Gruden said. "We're trying to become a great one. We'll do anything we can to get better. And if that involves looking at other players, by George that's our job. That's our responsibility."
> 
> Packers coach Mike McCarthy spoke to Favre again Tuesday night, but there was no indication that their conversation did anything to change the fractured relationship between Favre and the franchise.
> 
> "It was just very general," McCarthy said of the conversation with Favre, who was excused from practice Wednesday. "Just how he was doing, where he was with the process, things like that."
> 
> McCarthy said he was happy the rest of his players were getting a chance to move forward.
> 
> "We talked about it last night," McCarthy said. "The players want resolution, they want what everybody wants. To come out here every day and talk about somebody that is not here and then shows up, it's gone on too long, and understandably so. They want to play football."
> 
> Packers players vented frustration over the Favre situation Tuesday, after fans chanting "Bring Back Brett!" turned practice into a zoo-like atmosphere and reporters continued asking questions about Favre instead of football.
> 
> After McCarthy made it clear Tuesday that Favre's football future wouldn't be in Green Bay, players seemed to have some sense of closure.
> 
> "It was just important to get things moving," Packers tackle Mark Tauscher said. "Obviously, there's no closure as of yet, but I think we've kind of been told what's going on and I think we all kind of know where everything stands."
> 
> Packers cornerback Charles Woodson -- who said Tuesday that the saga had "gone on long enough" -- said Wednesday that the Packers' front office gave players the answers they needed.
> 
> "From what I understand, for the most part it's taken care of," Woodson said. "Now it's just about the Packers and not about the situation. It's over now. From what I understand, it's pretty much over."
> 
> And if the Packers end up playing against Favre in Tampa on Sept. 28?
> 
> "Once you're on another team, you're on another team," Woodson said. "I think for the most part the locker room would have liked to see him back here. But like I say, once you're on another team ..."
> 
> The final split between the Packers and Favre became obvious Tuesday night. McCarthy told reporters that after extensive conversations with Favre over two days, he had determined that Favre doesn't have the right mind-set to play for the Packers.
> 
> After approximately six hours of what McCarthy called "brutally honest" conversations with Favre, McCarthy said Favre couldn't seem to get past emotional wounds that were opened as tensions mounted in recent weeks -- even with the chance to win his starting job back potentially on the table.
> 
> "The train has left the station, whatever analogy you want," McCarthy said Tuesday. "He needs to jump on the train and let's go. Or, if we can't get past things that have happened, I have to keep the train moving."
> 
> Favre left Lambeau Field just before Packers practice Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> "We're at a stalemate," Favre told ESPN Tuesday morning.
> 
> Information from The Associated Press was used in this report.


----------



## KEN W

"The NFL Network also is reporting that the Packers took great pains to ensure that Favre would not be traded to the Vikings by inserting a "poison pill" in the deal. If Favre were to be traded to Minnesota, New York would have to surrender three first-round picks to Green Bay."

Pukers must be really afraid of the Vikes. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

From ESPN.....

"To come out of retirement and have only hopes of a wild-card berth has to be disappointing to Favre. True, he tested the will of the Green Bay Packers' organization and lost. He thought he was big enough to get his release. He wasn't. He thought he could force a trade to the Vikings. He couldn't."

'Tired and mentally exhausted from his Green Bay visit, he agreed to listen to going to Tampa Bay or the Jets. He preferred the Vikings. The Packers said no and traded him out of the conference."

"The Packers beat down their icon. They've moved on to Rodgers. Favre agreed to the trade only because he knew it was time to get in camp and train for the regular season."

"Going to the Jets is certainly a downer for him."

No way the Jets finish ahead of New England any time soon.So much for Puker family loyalty. uke: uke: uke:


----------



## KEN W

Lets get this straight.......they have a hall of fame quarterback,most likely the most popular person in town,good guy off the field,all time touchdowns thrown and yardage record,last year they went 13-3 and went to the NFC Title game and his only sin is that he can't decide whether to retire???

What shall we do?? Lets treat him like crud, offer him $20 Million to stay away, tell him that a quarterback who has never started an NFL game is the man and because you are such a bad guy they won't let you go to a conference rival. The Puker brass blew this thing on so many counts. They took it personally and insulted a legend.Good luck Pukers.

I would guess when it comes time to retire his number 4 jersey.....he tells the Pukers where they can put it.Wouldn't be surprised as independent as he is and how he has been treated the past week that he goes into the Hall of Fame as a New York Jet. :beer: :beer:


----------



## djleye

> would guess when it comes time to retire his number 4 jersey.....he tells to Pukers where they can put it.Wouldn't be surprised as independent as he is and how he has been treated the past week that he goes into the Hall of Fame as a New York Jet.


That would be about the funniest thing I could think of!!! :laugh:


----------



## jgat

Best part of the deal is if the Jets trade him to the Vikings it will cost the Jets 3 first round pics. Do the Vikes make the pacqueers a little paranoid??? Today is the day that packers fans realize that their team is no different than any other team in the NFL. They are not quite as special as they thought. To Brett Favre :beer:

And to all of you "Team Owners" who wanted to keep Brett around. A lot of good that "Packers Stock" does for you huh?


----------



## KEN W

Quotes from Packer Jerry Kramer......

"I understand the Packers are looking for a mature, experienced quarterback to back up Aaron Rodgers, which seems like a really good idea," Kramer said. "And they had a mature, experienced quarterback in Brett Favre. If the New York Jets trade Brett Favre to Minnesota, they would be required to give up three first-round draft picks. That indicates there is a certain value in Brett Favre if he comes to Minnesota.

"But in Green Bay, he's not of any value? In fact, we (the Packers) will pay him $20 million not to play. Now, doesn't that make a lot of sense? There's something going on about this whole thing that we don't know about. There's something emotional, or some kind of grudge, or something in there that doesn't make sense that we haven't heard about yet.

"So, on the surface, this is the dumbest thing that we've ever seen." :stirpot:


----------

